# Msgt. Gonzales (ret.) Memorial In shore Fishing Tournament



## DA REEL DADDY

*Msgt. Gonzales (ret.) Memorial In Shore Fishing Tournament*

All net proceeds will assist our wounded soilders and their families by being donated to INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND (www.fallenheroesfund.org) (800) 340-HERO. This organization built the INTREPID CENTER next to Brooks Medical Center in San Antonio, Tx..

When: Saturday July 21, 2007 Fishing starts at 12:01 am- 5:00 pm

Weigh in at Iron Cactus Restaurant 19563 FM 457 AT FM 2611 Sargent, TX. If you want to get in the side pots the anglers meeting will start Friday July 20 2007 at 6:30 pm at the Iron Cactus Adult anglers $35/Kids (16 and under) $25

Categories: 1st-3rd Heaviest Speckled trout/Redfish/Flounder: Prizes and Plaques

Side pots: Heaviest trout/Heaviest Flounder/Redfish with most spots

Anyone wishing to sponsor or donate items for a silent auction or raffle contact Hector at 713-594-5181 or email me at [email protected].

Participants can register Friday July 20 2007 at the Anglers meeting or make checks payable to I.F.H.F. and mail them to Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77469 by July 14 2007


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Mail filled in registration forms for Msgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament: Tournament coordinator Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77469. Make checks payable to I.F.H.F. Checks must be received by July 14, 2007 if mailed. For more information, call 713-594-5181 or 281-344-0209 or email: [email protected] ​1. Name__________________________________________________________________________

Address_____________________________________________________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ ​
BOAT TX# ________________​
2. Name__________________________________________________________________________​
Address_____________________________________________________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ ​
BOAT TX#______________________​
3. Name__________________________________________________________________________​
Address_____________________________________________________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULTS @ $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ ​
BOAT TX#_____________________​
Official Rules:
1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife Laws apply.
2. Redfish larger than 28" cannot be entered.
3. Participants must remove fish after weigh in.
4. Participants must be entered prior to fishing.
5. Fish cannot be entered more than once.
6. Fish must be caught in public waters.
7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line.
8. Weigh masters decisions are final.
9. I.F.H.F., tournament coordinator, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents.
10. No mutilated or frozen fish.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*1st Annual Msgt. J. Gonzales (ret.) Memorial In Shore Fishing Tournament*​
*Benefiting Wounded Troops and Their Families*

*All Net proceeds being donated to **INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*
www.fallenheroesfund.org (800)-340-HERO

Msgt. J. Gonzales (ret.) served his country in the armed forces for over 30 years. After retiring from the military he work for a civilian contractor under F-16 Fighting Falcon project which landed him at Torrejon Air Force Base, Madrid, Spain. During DESERT SHIELD he and other civilians volunteered their time and prepared hot food, cold drinks, and cots, to servicemen on their way to the Middle East. One soldier later said "that may not seem like a lot, unless you've been riding in a loud, cold, hard, bumpy, C-130, eating out of a paper box for the last 16 hours, then it is a lot!" 

Needless to say Jerry Gonzales was proud to serve his country and was glad to have had the opportunity to do something nice for our soldiers, who were destine for sure battle. Jerry past away in January of 2007 after a short battle with Steven Johnson Syndrome. His family has elected to carry on his respect, pride, and desire to assist our soldiers by chairing an in shore fishing tournament benefiting wounded soldiers and their families. For more information log on to, www.fallenheroesfund.org. (800)-340-HERO​A Captain/Angler's meeting will be help on Friday, July 20, 2007, at 6:30 p.m. at the Iron Cactus Bar-B-Q and grill located at 19563 FM 457 Sargent, TX. Anglers can register until 10:00 p.m. or mail them to Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Lane Richmond, TX. 77469, by July 14, 2007. Anglers will have the opportunity to purchase into 4 side pots at $10 a pot for the heaviest trout, heaviest flounder, and redfish with the most spots. There will also be a side pot for the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each speckled trout, redfish, and flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish. 

The tournament starts at Saturday July 21, 2007 at 12:01 a.m. and ends at 5:00 p.m. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters. All anglers must be in line to weigh in at the Iron Cactus by 5:00 p.m. Final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded afterward. We are attempting to have an auction, raffle, and door prizes. Anyone wishing to donate or sponsor can contact Hector Gonzales at 713-594-5181 or email: [email protected].

*** There will be Bar-B-Q, grilled items, and soft drinks available for purchase from the Iron Cactus restaurant. 

The *Adult Division* of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 3 categories:
*Redfish, Flounder, and Speckle Trout*. First, second, and third place plaques and prizes will be awarded for each category.

The *16 and Under division* ($25.00 registration fee) consists of 3 categories:
*Redfish, Flounder, and Speckle Trout*. First, second, and third place plaques and prizes will be awarded for each category.

The *16 and Under division* is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish, support our troops, get involved with their community and country. There will be special plaques for the youngsters catching largest croaker, and hardhead. 

Tournament applications are available and can be picked up from local businesses in Sargent, TX. or contacted Hector at [email protected].

In case of a small craft advisory or warning, the tournament will take place two weeks later (the weekend of August 3rd-4th 2007). 

I hope to see you at the tournament and at the scales!
Thank you, Hector Gonzales


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*1ST ANNUAL MSGT. J. GONZALES (RET.) MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION*​* SATURDAY JULY 21, 2007*

*SUPPORTING WOUNDED TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILES*​*&*​*THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*

*SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY JULY 20th, 2007 - 5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m. @ IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 19563 F.M. 457 SARGENT, TX. & SATURDAY 4:00 a.m.-9:00 a.m. FIRST 100 ENTRIES GET A FREE T-SHIRT*

​*SATURDAY JULY 21ST, 2007 12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.*​*WEIGH IN 3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m. @ THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 19563 FM 457 SARGENT, TX.*

*AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.*

​*ADULT DIVISION $35: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER*

*PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & $100/2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE/3RD PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE/LADY ANGLERS: SPECIAL FIRST PLACE PLAQUES: (SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)*



*YOUTH DIVISION (16 AND UNDER) $25: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-*

*FLOUNDER*

*PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE/2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & *

*PRIZE/3RDPLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE/SPECIAL PLAQUE FOR LARGEST*

*CROAKER & LARGEST HARD HEAD.*

​*100% OF THE NET PROCEEDS WILL HELP OUR WOUNDED TROOPS BY BEING DONATED TO:*

*THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*​*WWW.FALLENHEROESFUND.ORG (800) 340-HERO*​​*SIDE POTS-OPTIONAL, $10 CASH ONLY, 100% PAY BACK *​*CATEGORIES: HEAVIEST- SPECKLED TROUT/FLOUNDER/REDFISH/ STRINGER (3 FISH-SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)/ REDFISH WITH MOST SPOTS & TRASH CAN (HARDHEAD)*​​*BAR-B-Q AND SOFT DRINKS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM THE IRON CACTUS. *​​*ANGLERS WISHING TO ENTER EARLY CAN MAIL **BY JULY 14TH, 2007 *

*TO: HECTOR GONZALES 2035 SHADOW LANE RICHMOND, TX. 77469*​* MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:*​*THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*​*ANYONE WISHING TO SPONSOR OR DONATE TO THE AUCTION/RAFFLE CONTACT-HECTOR @ 713-594- 5181 OR EMAIL: [email protected]*​


----------



## bill

I could not get the link to work, if you have problems, try this one
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2007-SARGENT.htm


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Sponsor And Donors*

*1ST ANNUAL MSGT. J. GONZALES (RET.) *​
*MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION*​
*SATURDAY JULY 21, 2007*

*SUPPORTING WOUNDED VETERANS AND THEIR FAMILES*​
*&*​
*THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*

*SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY **JULY 20th, 2007*
*5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m.** @*
*IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT *
*19563 F.M. 457 SARGENT, TX. *
*& SATURDAY **4:00 a.m.-9:00 a.m.*
*FIRST 100 ENTRIES GET A FREE T-SHIRT*

*TOURNAMENT BEGINS*​
*SATURDAY JULY 21ST, 2007**12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.*​
*WEIGH IN **3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m.** @ *
*THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT **19563 FM 457 SARGENT, TX. **AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.*

*Sponsors:*

*Families:*
*G."Jerry" Gonzales, Joe Ramsey, Carroll Wilson, Adrian Dimas, Silverio Almanza, & Joe Prendki. *

*Plaque Sponsors:*
*Sargent News, Remax, Tipps Bait Camp, Caney Creek Marina, Sargent Beach Bait and Tackle, Charlie's Bait, Sport Marine, & Full Stringer Realty *

*Donors for Auction, Prizes, & Raffle:*

*Castaway Rods: 10 Bay Rods*
*American Rodsmiths: 11 Bay Rods*
*Woodee Rods: 10 Bay Rods*
*Real Rods: 1 custom Bay Popping Rod*
*Poboy Rods: 1 Bay Rod*
*Lonestar Rods: 1 Bay Rod *
*Guy Harvey- Print "Oasis in the Blue" Framing by the Gonzales Family*
*Brett Smith-2 Prints "Double Take" & "**Shell**Island**" Framing by the Gonzales Family*
*Sam Caldwell- 3 prints "Dawn Patrol" not sure at this time of name of other 2, Framing by the Gonzales Family*
*Robert Curbello-Metal art (3) fish **Texas** Slam*
*Michael Gilbert-Metal art Red Fish*
*Gonzales Family-3 Garcia Ambassador 4000 reels *
*Fishing Tackle Unlimited & Heritage Kayaks: **1- 9-½** ft. Featherlite Heritage Kayak*
*Capt. John Angler Products: 10 G.P.S. Hot Spot Down Loads*
*Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine: 3 certificates good for a 1 year free subscription, Custom Duffel bag, Hat, & T-Shirt*
*Fishflo2- 1 Oxygen System*
*ForEverlast: 2 Stingray shields*
*M-Clip: 1 Custom "Red Fish" Money Clip*
*Coastal Butane: Outdoor Fish Fryer propane Burner, Cast Iron Pot, Basket, Thermometer*
*American**Shooting**Center**: 1-Year Family Membership Rifle & Pistol Range. *
*Allout Off Road Performance: 1 Spray on Bed Liner*
*Tom Gray & I.C.S. Mgmt.- 1 Resort Condo-Good For a Week in **Padre Island**, **Tx**.*
*Yknot Rentals-1 Condo-two days in Port Mansfield, Tx.*
*La Quinta Inn-2 Nights stay in any La Quinta Inn-U.S. only*
*Full Stringer Realty & Capt. Hank-two nights stay in the Full Stringer Lodge in Matagorda Tx. and guided bay fishing trip with Capt. Hank*
*Texas**Lakes** & Bay Magazine-3 subscriptions good for (1) 3 year- (1) 2 year- (1) 1 year*
*Duffelbags.com- (3) 24 quart Duffel Bag coolers*
*Tackle Hut-Bay Rod & Reel*
*Silverstar jewelry- 1 Gold **Texas** Slam Pendant & 1 MIA/POW Gold Pendant *
*Jeweler asked to remain anonymous: Sterling Silver Speckled Trout with Black Specks highlighted *
*Richmond** Signs-Custom Boat Lettering for Name and TX Numbers*
*Jim "**Tortuga**" Doyle-11 Custom Hand Writing Pens made from Fine Wood & some made with .270 Caliber polished brass and Antlers*
*Clems Rods and Reel Repair-2 free reel cleanings*
*Gus Patton-1 Custom made Skinning knife made by World War II Veteran & custom knife maker Gordon Johnson *
*Ego Nets- (1) Landing Net & (1) Wading Net *
*International Billiards Inc.- 1 Custom Sinister Pool Cue *
*Flying Fisherman-3 Sunglasses*
*Fit Overs-3 Sun Glasses*
*Hooters Restaurants- (2) 100 wing parties & (2) $25 dinner cards-not good for purchase of alcohol *
*Academy Sports and Outdoors- (11) Gifts Cards & $30 Merchandise*
*Pine Crest Golf Course-1 Foursome and 2 dozen Precept Golf Balls *
*Lure Packages and sets from:**Bill Lewis & Rat-L-Trap, Corky Lures, Bass Assassins, Rip Tide Lures, Norton Lures, DOA Lures, Spivey Enterprises, & **Livingston** Lures*

*Anyone wishing to Sponsor or Donate to this Auction and support our wounded veterans can contact Hector at 713-594-5181 or email at [email protected]*


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Guide Services for Auction*

I just spoke to *Capt. Cody Maddox* from *SALTWATER ASSAULTS GUIDE SERVICE*. He and his parterner,* Capt. Greg Francis*, will be donating 2 trips out of the Galveston bay system for auction.

Also *Capt. Jen Cates, GIT-R-DUN HIS & HERS GUIDE SERVICE*, will be donating a bay fishing trip and *TWO NIGHTS LODGING* out of SARGENT, TX..

*SAN LUIS PASS FISHING PIER HAS donated (2) one year passes* at their pier for auction as well.

STAYED TUNED FOR MORE INFORMATION TO HELP OUR WOUNDED VETERANS!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*tournament info*

Three to six wounded veterans from Iraq and Afghanistan will be in arriving in Sargent on July 20 at the Iron Cactus restaurant to sign up as honorary anglers to fish in the Msgt. Gonzales Memorial Inshore Fishing Tournament and Auction starting on July 21. 100% of the tournament and auction's net proceeds will be donated to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund. This fund built and donated the rehabilitation center called The Center for the Intrepid at Brooke Medical Center Fort Sam Houston TX. The money raised will assist wounded veterans by purchasing new equipment at the Center for the Intrepid, help wounded veterans and their families in meeting new life challenges, and or the construction of the next rehabilitation center.

Tournament coordinator, Hector Gonzales, working with Hunt for Heroes has arranged for our wounded heroes to fish with Capt.s Larry Cabness and Hank Sandefer of Coastal Adventures and Capt. Gary Luetge of Fins and Feathers Guide Services. A great applause should be given to these Captains who have donated their services and trips to these heroes. We are asking Sargent residents to show our special guest a true , American, Texas hometown welcome by standing on their docks and bulkheads and applauding our wounded warriors with American flags as they travel up Caney Creek from the Intercoastal Canal to Caney Creek Haven starting at approximately 3:00 p.m.. So lets be ready show these warriors who we are!

After docking our guest will weigh in their fish in at the Iron Cactus. Several local businesses and residents have have assisted in underwriting the cost and plaques for this tournament. Sponsors like Woodee Custom Rods, Castaway Rods, and American Rodsmiths are some of many angling products to be given away. Some items to be auctioned are costal prints by famous artist, condos in Padre Island and Port Mansfield, guided fishing trips and a Heritage kayak. We hope hope to see you involved in our fund raiser so we as a community can show our support to our brave wounded warriors.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Registraion And Release Of Liability Forms Pls Use This New Form*

*1ST ANNUAL MSGT. J. GONZALES (RET.) *​*MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT*​ *SATURDAY JULY 21, 2007* *12:00 A.M. TO 5:00 P.M.*

Mail filled in registration forms to: Tournament coordinator Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77469. Make checks payable to INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND. Checks must be received by July 14, 2007 if mailed. For more information, call​713-594-5181 or 281-344-0209.​​​​Name__________________________________________________________________________​​Address_____________________________________________________________________​​Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​​ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIORS @ $25_______ ​​Boat Tx.#___________ T-shirt size XL L M S ​ 

​Name__________________________________________________________________________​​Address_____________________________________________________________________​​Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​​ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIORS @ $25_______ ​​Boat Tx_____________ T-shirt size XL L M S​ 

*TOURNAMENT RULES*:

​
All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put up a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. 12. In case of a tie the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participate but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in. 14. Lady Anglers can also win in the adult division.
 *Liability Release: *As a participant, or parent or guardian of a participant, in the 1st Annual Msgt. Gonzales Inshore Fishing Tournament & Auction benefiting the The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund and other sponsors and co-sponsors, I, the undersigned, hereby release, discharge, and agree to hold harmless The Msgt. Gonzales Inshore Fishing Tournament & Auction benefiting the The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund and all sponsors and co-sponsors, and their agents, employees, officers, and successors from any liability, claims, or actions which I my heirs, executors, administrators, or assignees may have or claim to have against any of them arising from any personal injuries and other claims connected therewith, whether known or unknown, or injuries to other persons or to property caused by or arising out of any action I might take relating to my activities while participating in the above program. 
 I have carefully read this release and understand all its terms. I sign it voluntarily and with full knowledge of its legal consequences. Must be signed by Parent or Guardian if participant is under the age of 18.
 

Signature of Participants: must be signed by Parent or Guardian if participant is 

under the age of 18 

Signatures____________________ ______________________________


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I have 150 t-shirts, about 200 samples of REELX cleaner, 150 Texas Fish and Game Magazines, 200 fishing towels (donated by Enterprise leasing if they come in), and about 100 bags of either Bass Assasins or Rip tide plastics to give out to each entry until they last.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I spoke with Scooty & Mullet at Sargent Beach Bait & Tackle. They wanted me to remind everybody that they have CCA scale and are a weigh station for the STAR Tournament in case you want to weigh your catch in there for the STAR Tournament. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Postponed-August 18,2007*

Due to detiorating weather conditions the MSGT. GONZALES MEMORIAL FISHING TOURNAMENT has been postponed to August 18, 2007. I'm sorry for late noticed but I tried to run this with earlier weather forcasts but the conditions have ditiorated and for saftey conerns I have no other options but to postpone until August 18, 2007. Sorry for the inconvenience, hope to see you in August.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Fishing With Warriors*

I had to postpone Msgt. Gonzales Memorial Tournament and Auction until August 18, but five wounded soldiers from Brooke Army Medical Center still arrived with Hunts for Heroes on Friday in Sargent, TX, for a weekend of R & R. They had their weekend passes and were not going to give them back! We introduced them to their guides and ate dinner at the Iron Cactus. I let them know the night life in Sargent was very limited and left it up to them choose their activities. They decided to get in some R & R along with a few pool, shuffle board, and dart games at the V.F.W. 



A break from the bad weather that caused me to postpone the tournament, the weather on Saturday was outstanding. I fished with Sgt. James, I'm sorry I forgot his last name right now, on Capt. Cabness' boat. He boxed 1 nice trout but got feeling sick. He was not sea sick but it was his injuries that got to him. On the way back he started apologizing for cutting our fishing day short. I told him that we did not care about having to come in and we were there for him and to make his weekend enjoyable and relaxing. The other two Capt.'s Sandefer and Luetge stayed out longer and caught a few trout and reds. The fishing was a little slow, with all the messed up weather we had been having, but that did not matter to these warriors. 



We planned a boat parade for our heroes which got under way at 3:00 pm... There were not a lot of people down for the weekend, but the ones that were there stood out on their docks and cheered with American flags. Also my good friends "The Red Bend Boys" joined the parade and hung American Flags on their boats. The troops had a great time on the parade, yelling and cheering back to the folks, like athletes in a high school game. 



After docking Capt. Hank fired up the grill and grilled steaks and made a great pot of dirty rice along with other fixings. A poker game got started up after sunset. Two soldiers (one from Arkansas and one from Montana) hung out on the dock and caught a red, blue cats, and a big o ugly gar. Man those boys were fired about that gar. They said it busted out of water like a Marlin and was an outstanding fight. Those two troopers were true anglers, sitting on the edge of there seats constantly watching the rod tips. 



I would like to add these five young men were truly part of America's best, courteous, kind, respectful, and well spoken. They were proud to be serving our country even with serious future physical challenges ahead of them. They never once spoke of regret but instead of an honor, standards, and full of spirit. I wish I could tell the honor I feel to have had this weekend with them. I know now what my dad felt in DESERT SHIELD when he said he bonded with them. I will invite any of you, who may have an opportunity to take a wounded hero as a guest on your boat or ranch to take it. I will assure you it will make you feel better about yourself and open your eyes and heart of the character and charisma of a true warrior.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*Homored Guest for August, 18th*

I just spoke to Billy Hodges, President of Hunts for Heroes. He is bringing two wounded soldiers from Brooke Army Medical Center to fish with us on 8/18. Billy told me one of the soldiers has been going through extensive rehabilitation at the Center of Intrepid. He also said this soldier is "tickled to death" to fish in a tournament that is supporting an organization that has help him so much. 
I hope anglers and supports can either fish with us on the 18th, or if you just don't fish come by and by a raffle ticket, check our great auction, and meet our guest and shake their hands. There will be great food and music as well. So come out and hang out.


----------



## edgarg

sounds like fun, ill be there Hector.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I received a call today from Staff Sgt. Alexander at Brooks Army Medical Center. He is the liaison on between the wounded vets at the hospital and their weekend activities. He will be coming down for our tournament as well and will be our guest speaker speaking on behalf of the wounded vets who are being rehabilitated at the Center for the the Intrepid. He is wanted to come himself to thanks Texas anglers for the support. So please try to come out to show them we do care for our boys!


----------



## roddbender

Hector is one of the finest men I have ever had the privilege to meet, and work with. All fishermen should enter and fish in this tournament just to meet him. I promise everyone one thing Hector will keep you entertained and this is one fine cause. Please lend your support and show up for this event. Thanks everyone, 
Gary Bender


----------



## Donnyp

see you tonight fellows

Donnyp


----------



## tiderunner

Here are a few pics from the tournament.

The soldiers with there guides


----------



## tiderunner

Some adult division winners


----------



## tiderunner

The kids were winners also.


----------



## tiderunner

Great tournament for a great cause! Thanks to Hector and his family. Thanks to all the sponsors and everyone who donated items for the auction and raffle. Thanks to all the bidders and fishers. Most of all thanks to the soldiers who lay it on the line for our country!!!!

Here is one more pic of Hector, his family, and the troops.


----------

